# Egyptair



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi All has anyone recently flown on Egyptair from London to Joburg, was it any good any reveiws are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## gushungo (Sep 3, 2012)

bshoward said:


> Hi All has anyone recently flown on Egyptair from London to Joburg, was it any good any reveiws are welcome.
> 
> Thanks


I flew from Germany to Joburg via Kairo about six months ago. It was fine. Just like any other normal airline. I had a stopover for about 5 hours and the airport was fine too. This was in the evening so I never left the airport, although I believe that 5 hours is long enough to take a trip to the pyramids if you want to do so.


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

We flew from Saudi to South Africa. Was not impressed with their service. Each seat did not have its own inflight entertainment either. If you have children, it can become a very long trip, like ours did!


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks bdg can you remeber the MS number you flew on please


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

you get a good baggage allowance with EA


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

MS 0648 and MS 0839 - promised myself we would never use them again. They are cheaper, but just was not worth it. The funny noises coming from the engines has me at the end of my seat the whole way! My OH works on aircraft, and even he was worried...


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the insight i hope my flight will be better only 3 weeks left till sunny SA


----------

